

Ask HN: Rate my Russian Roulette iPhone App - willw

I'd really appreciate it if you guys could critique my Russian Roulette app by checking out this video: http://vimeo.com/3391683 (app store link here: http://tinyurl.com/silverrevolver )
======
spaghetti
Looks great. Seems snappy and responsive. Good sounds. Personally I like to
see elements of humor in iPhone apps. So perhaps you could add some sounds for
the pull trigger "nothing" and pull trigger "shoot" cases. For example when
someone pulls the trigger and nothing happens you could randomly play a
"Whew!" or "Well Kiss My Grits" sounds. Then for the "shoot" case play a
nastier sound. Also some gun smoke might be nice.

------
mikeyur
Looks good. One suggestion is to maybe add a couple different types of guns.

Clickable link to video: <http://vimeo.com/3391683>

------
chris24
Looks good. If you want to increase sales by 500% (and the silliness by
1000%), add fart noises.

